# Proximity Sensor Wiring



## jbolt (Apr 24, 2014)

I need some help understanding how to wire some proximity sensors to a breakout board. The sensors are Inductive 5v-36v NPN NO. They have three wires, Brown, Blue & Black. Cable is a 3-pin pico. Data sheet and BOB docs attached.

Thanks
Jay





View attachment 5 Axis CNC Breakout Board.pdf


----------



## jim18655 (Apr 24, 2014)

Follow figure 'A'. You connect the load and the sensor power to the positive source and the sensor "sinks" the load to the negative supply.  The sensor will complete the circuit to the negative side of the power supply. The load is the small box shown in the diagram. Think of it as switching the neutral on a regular lighting circuit.


----------



## jbolt (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks Jim. Works as described. Less complicated than I thought. 

Jay


----------

